# Best Snack Food



## Soopy (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been snacking on mainly reeses puff cereal and doritos (i am not fat though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).  I am looking for an alternative to these types of foods.  i enjoy snacking on cereal and some kind of chips, mainly anything that last long so i dont have to buy more and spend the money i don't have.  which would be healthier alternatives?

also what kinds of food do you snack on when you play games, or watch movies/tv?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 15, 2008)

today i bought a bag of mini fun size snickers


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 15, 2008)

I love snacking on anything.

Right now I have 2 boxes of coffee mints next to me and a box of junior mints. Also have a bowl of Lindor chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

My favourite would have to be mini-eggs. They aren't wrapped so it's easy to just pop them in and before you know it you're down 3-4 bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Westside (Apr 15, 2008)

I would totally recommend some Watermelon sour patch candies.  They are absolutely awesome.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 15, 2008)

banana chips, craisins, grapes.
yes, dried cranberries, not grapes =D


----------



## Soopy (Apr 15, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> banana chips, craisins, grapes.
> yes, dried cranberries, not grapes =D


ooo banana chips, that sounds yummy.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Cashew nuts & pistachio nuts are good.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 15, 2008)

Rice Chips


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 15, 2008)

Oooh. This is hard.

Wheat thins, Cheez-its, Goldfish, Cap'n Crunch, cheese, RAISINETTES...I guess Raisinettes (chocolate covered raisins)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

For the Aussies in the house ...

Snakatas & TimTams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tesco's international food aisles FTW!


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 15, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I would totally recommend some Watermelon sour patch candies.  They are absolutely awesome.


QFT

They are the awesome.


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 15, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I would totally recommend some Watermelon sour patch candies.  They are absolutely awesome.



Those are great, they don't last long in my hands ya know.

The one thing though is they're sugary so they don't go well with playing video games or while on the computer. I'm a neat freak so getting my keyboard sticky is a no-no ya know.

Maybe I'll start eating sticky candy with a bowl and a fork. That would ultimate ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm addicted to those Daim (heh) chocolates you can buy bags of at Ikea. Toffee dipped in chocolate. Does it get any better?


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 15, 2008)

Mohrenkoepfe.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 15, 2008)

Dairylea Dunker!


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

whoops double post, mods can you delete this post


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheetos, cheese and bacon balls are the best kind of chips/snackage IMO

EDIT: yay i reached 300, time to start a n00bish thread in the testing area.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 15, 2008)

Shapes.


Dirtie knows.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

Usually nuts.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 15, 2008)

office supplies


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> For the Aussies in the house ...
> 
> Snakatas & TimTams
> 
> ...



Not a big fan of Snakata's, but I love Tim-Tams. Another great Australian food is Shapes






Pizza and Barbecue are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems New Zealanders have shapes as well according to .TakaM


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 15, 2008)

Instant Noodles .. does that count ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 15, 2008)

Bombay mix or similar is my snack food of choice along with dried fruit (although both can have less than nice effects should you consume too much).
Dried fruit can be anything from mango to berry mixes for me.

Failing that as you are in the US cinnamon imperials and fruit roll ups/fruit by the foot, we always get odd locks when walking back through customs when each of us has half a suitcase full of them.

Also if you do not want much try stuff like sushi or other foods with high oil content (why people dip bread in olive oil in some places) as it fills you up and is tasty to boot.


----------



## Austinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Beef Jerkey, and yer timtams are good as too . . shapes are aight, i liked tiny teddys 
heaps too, havent had em in yonks


----------



## Anakir (Apr 15, 2008)

Doritos sweet chili thai is extremelyyyy good in my opinion. It has a bit of spice and the taste is sweet. I love it. I'd hog the bag to myself if I ever get my hands on it.  It's just so good. Man, now I gotta go out to the convenient store to grab a bag.. I haven't touched it in months.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 15, 2008)

Toast


----------



## moozxy (Apr 15, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Usually nuts.


You are what you eat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I normally just grab a handful of crunchy nut cereal when I'm feeling peckish.


----------



## Nintenterd (Apr 15, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Doritos sweet chili thai is extremelyyyy good in my opinion. It has a bit of spice and the taste is sweet. I love it. I'd hog the bag to myself if I ever get my hands on it.  It's just so good. Man, now I gotta go out to the convenient store to grab a bag.. I haven't touched it in months.



yeah i agree, reese's are also good(not the cereal)


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 16, 2008)

Ya also know what's good? Maltesers. Those things are amazing


----------



## Westside (Apr 16, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> Ya also know what's good? Maltesers. Those things are amazing


I love those things... ugh, thanks for reminding me...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> CrEsPo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have Malteser ice cream, in the U.K., too ...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 16, 2008)

Blueberries. They keep you hydrated and radical free!


----------



## Remy (Apr 16, 2008)

Almonds

Contains fiber, protein, monosaturated fat.  They lower bad cholesterol, raise good cholesterol.  They taste great.  It's definitely one of the healthiest snacks out there.


----------



## JPH (Apr 16, 2008)

Not the healthiest snack, but they're healthier than most potato chip brands.


----------



## nephdj (Apr 16, 2008)

slices of mettwurst, yummm


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 16, 2008)

Those puffed rice cakes are like 30 calories per cake and they're awesome to snack on and don't sticky up your controller.


----------



## phoood (Apr 16, 2008)

CODE 
 :C
 :c
 :
 .


----------



## Turmoil (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah another vote for Tim Tams. I just wish they were not so unhealthy.

Second place goes to Burger Rings. They are so awesome with bourbon (my drink of choice) though woke up one morning with a orange PS3 controller which use to be white, so have to be careful with em ;D


----------



## Mlacks (Apr 17, 2008)

I enjoy a fresh plate of Nintendo DS every morning for breakfast
The remaining SHAT is what I use for hunger paynes inbetween breakfast and Obama Girl.
I set it on my MAC computation center
Let it get real warm
And Proceed to stuff my eye sockets with MAGGOT FEED


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheese dogs. 
1.Pop them in the microwave.
2.????
3.Profit!


----------



## The Teej (Apr 17, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Cheese dogs.
> 1.Pop them in the microwave.
> 2.????
> 3.Profit!



if by profit you mean you gain extra pounds, then yes, you are right!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 17, 2008)

me personally, i like my salted cashew nuts


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 17, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Those puffed rice cakes are like 30 calories per cake and they're awesome to snack on and don't sticky up your controller.



+1

I


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> me personally, i like my salted cashew nuts



me too


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i really want to try those as well as those new choclate skittles that came out recently, ur sure there is ice cream maltesers?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

There's Malteser ice cream, not ice cream Maltesers


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 17, 2008)

What is the ice cream like? Does it have actual malteser's in it or just malteser flavoured? The best part is the waffer inside the chocolate, without that I can't see the ice cream being too different from chocolate.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 17, 2008)

hot. cheetos.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

It is malteser flavored, with malteser pieces in it ...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> xblackoutx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any type of nuts are usually nice to snack on. As are pretzels.
I


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> There's Malteser ice cream, not ice cream Maltesers



are you talking about these?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

No ... never seen those ... I was talking about ice cream with maltesers in it ...


----------



## Prime (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> No ... never seen those ... I was talking about ice cream with maltesers in it ...








 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## noisound (Apr 18, 2008)

jello !

Bill Cosby On The Simpsons | low quality
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/bill-cos...sons/1929535052




			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> hot. cheetos.


hot going in hot going out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>_


----------



## Artheido (Apr 18, 2008)

Ice cream + Chocolate


----------

